# Травма колена в результате падения (рез-ты МРТ внутри)



## Илья Ан (11 Ноя 2016)

Добрый день. Мечтаю бегать 5-10 км пару раз в неделю, ходить с дочерью в походы под рюкзаком, плавать и не вспоминать в повседневности о том, что у меня была ТРАВМА КОЛЕНЕЙ. Мне 32 года. Я мог пробежать 42 км, но предпочитал 21 или 15км кросс. У меня плоскостопие 2 степени и я начал делать гимнастику для стоп и планирую заказать стельки. Но рассказ не об этом. В мае 2016 года у меня было сильное падение на колени. Была корочка на колене, воспаление. Рентген в травматологии переломов не показал. Попил Мелоксикам, помазал траксивазином и ждал чудесного выздоровления. В итоге спустя полгода испытываю сильную боль в коленях при нагрузке и умеренную боль при отсутствии нагрузок. Ношу ортез когда совсем надоедает боль и не ношу когда боль спадает. Сделал МРТ. Ниже привожу текст. КАКИЕ ВАРИАНТЫ развития события у меня есть? Что можно сделать и что я получу на выходе? Я консультировался с 2 ортопедами. Но инсайды сообщать не буду, если никто не озвучит методы предложенные ими - дополню когда буду подводить итоги в теме.
-----------------
Левое:

На серии МР-томограмм, взвешенных по Т1 и Т2 в трех проекциях с жироподавлением:

В полости сустава, в супрапателлярной сумке определяется нерезко выраженное количество выпота.

Определяются линейные очаги субхондрального фиброза в медиальном мыщелке большеберцовой кости, в надколеннике, овальный очаг фиброза в толще медиального мыщелка бедренной кости; единичные мелкие узуративные дефекты в межмыщелковом возвышении большеберцовой кости.

Суставная щель незначительно сужена, минимально до 0,3 см, конгруэнтность суставных поверхностей сохранена.

Краевых остеофитов не выявлено.

В толще заднего рога медиального мениска определяется линейный горизонтальный очаг повышения МР сигнала, распространяющийся в тело и передний рог мениска, с распространением на нижнюю суставную поверхность и на дорзальную поверхность; по дорзальному контуру заднего рога и по латеральному контуру переднего рога определяются единичные параменисковые кисты размером до 0,3x0,4 см.

Передняя крестообразная связка неоднородна за счет очагов повышения МР сигнала, не утолщена, ее контуры и ход не изменены.

Целостность латерального мениска, задней крестообразной связки, коллатеральных связок сохранена.

Собственная связка надколенника без особенностей.

Сигнал хрящевого компонента сустава снижен, суставной гиалиновый хрящ неравномерный, истончен до 0,15 см.

Интенсивность от клетчатки Гоффа без особенностей.

Подколенная ямка не изменена. *

ЗАКЛЮЧЕНИЕ: МР картина структурных изменений заднего рога медиального мениска Ша ст. по Stoller и единичных параменисковых кист; интралигаментарных. -изменений передней крестообразной связки; нерезко выраженного бурсита, синовита.

МР картина начальных явлений гонартроза.
--------------

Правое:

На серии МР-томограмм, взвешенных по Т1 и Т2 в трех проекциях с жироподавлением:

В полости сустава, в супрапателлярной сумке определяется нерезко выраженное количество выпота.

Определяются линейные очаги субхондрального фиброза в медиальном мыщелке большеберцовой кости, в надколеннике, овальный очаг фиброза в толще латерального мыщелка бедренной кости.

Суставная щель незначительно сужена, минимально до 0,3 см, конгруэнтность суставных поверхностей сохранена.

Краевых остеофитов не выявлено.

В толще заднего рога медиального мениска определяется линейный горизонтальный очаг повышения МР сигнала, с распространением на нижнюю суставную поверхность и на дорзальную поверхность, продолжающийся в единичную параменисковую кисту размером до 0,2x0,3 см.

Передняя крестообразная связка неоднородна за счет очагов повышения МР сигнала, нерезко истончена, ее контуры и ход не изменены.

Целостность латерального мениска, задней крестообразной связки, коллатеральных связок сохранена.

Собственная связка надколенника без особенностей.

Сигнал хрящевого компонента сустава снижен, суставной гиалиновый хрящ неравномерный, истончен до 0,15 см.

Интенсивность от клетчатки Гоффа без особенностей.

Подколенная ямка не изменена.

ЗАКЛЮЧЕНИЕ: МР картина структурных изменений заднего рога медиального мениска Ша ст. по Stoller и единичной параменисковой кисты; интралигаментарного повреждения передней крестообразной связки; нерезко выраженного бурсита, синовита.

МР картина начальных явлений гонартроза.


----------



## La murr (11 Ноя 2016)

*Илья Ан*, здравствуйте!
Покажите докторам имеющиеся снимки, разместив их в своей теме, непосредственно на форуме.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - http://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - http://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## vbl15 (12 Ноя 2016)

Если верить описанию МРТ - разрывы менисков. Необходима консультация травматолога, занимающегося артроскопией.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (12 Ноя 2016)

Неврологи, мануальные терапевты и нейрохирурги Вам не помогут. Вашим лечением должны заниматься травматологи.


----------



## abelar (15 Ноя 2016)

Согласен с коллегой. Это - к травматологам!


----------



## doclega (17 Ноя 2016)

Оригинал заключения, пожалуйста.


----------



## Галина Каримова (21 Ноя 2016)

Илья Ан Добрый день, у меня проблема - боли после травмы колена. Интересно Ваше мнение на этот счет. Есть заключение МРТ, вот ссылка на форум https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/26202/#post-291812

Здравствуйте, Илья




Илья Ан написал(а):


> КАКИЕ ВАРИАНТЫ развития события у меня есть? Что можно сделать и что я получу на выходе?



В нашей клинике Вам могут предложить внутрисуставное моделирование - микроинвазивное вмешательство, позволяющее понизить степень выраженности артроза на 1-2 степени (в Вашем случае это означает полное восстановление хряща). Подробнее Вам смогут объяснить суть указанного лечения специалисты-ортопеды на первичной консультации

С уважением, Галина


----------

